# I may go fall timber in Idaho?



## Metals406 (Aug 22, 2011)

An opportunity to go fall timber in central Idaho came up for me Sunday morning. It was rather weird actually.

I had dreamt all night that I was on a unit falling timber (rarely do I dream of working in the woods any more). I woke up, and shortly after, logged into Facebook.

I posted on a buddies unrelated comment (he's a timberbeast), and he posted back to call him right away. I did, and he told me there was a position open with the company, and I should giver hell.

I would be able to bunk at his place all week, and drive back home (4.5 hours) Friday after work.

It's a fair day wage, and the owner's a good bossman to work for I hear. I have a lot to consider before leaping in, but I can't sit around forever to make up my mind either, or the position will get filled I'm sure.

Word is though, the guys having a hell of a time finding a saw. One thing comes to mind, and that's ND. A lot of guys from here are working over in the oilfields, so I can only imagine it's the same in ID. The second reason is, a lot of the 60+ guys are rotating out, and there aren't any youngsters positioned to fill their boots.

If you're the praying type, I'd appreciate some prayers on this, and if you ain't the praying type. . . I'd appreciate some prayers on this. LOL


----------



## OregonSawyer (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds like a good gig! Best of luck to ya. I don't know how you logger/faller types travel for work the way you do! My little-lady would all but hang me if I said I was gone be gone all week long. As if I hadn't made it clear in previous posts, you guys have my outright respect for your sacrifices.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Aug 22, 2011)

But with all that being said.... There is the whole Montana vs. Idaho thing to consider....


----------



## paccity (Aug 22, 2011)

if your up for it go make chip's, can't do it for ever. well theres a few.:msp_wink:


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 22, 2011)

YeeeeHawww!!!
Take a few pics for us.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL, you ain't helpin' Randy! Hahaha

Ya think If I show up holdin' an old Mac, the bossman will look at me funny? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lfnh (Aug 22, 2011)

Call em quick.
Good Luck.


----------



## lfnh (Aug 22, 2011)

oh, and don't woory 'bout your AS account.
we'll take good care of it during the week...


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 22, 2011)

lfnh said:


> oh, and don't woory 'bout your AS account.
> we'll take good care of it during the week...


 
Now that's scary!! 

6:30am to 12:30pm. . . Not bad hours, and I guess I can elect to work more if I want.

I ain't in no woods shape, and my brush wheels are rusty, so I reckon I'd ease into'er. LOL


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 22, 2011)

Roma said:


> Go for it! Years from now, you'll regret it more if you don't do it than if you do.


 
Ya hit the nail on the head there Roma!


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 23, 2011)

Let er buck!


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 23, 2011)

If I where you, I would be in it like Juan Sabor. . . .


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 23, 2011)

I gotta get all geared up (literally). I best be build'n me a couple falling saws, and ordering some proper wedges, spenders, etc.

I need a good tin hat, and a couple other little odds and ends. My corks are still good, but they're showing their age and previous time in the sticks.

Gotta get better tires on the truck too, if I'm gonna be commuting that damn far. 

More prayer and discussion with my wife is in order as well. . . It sounds good to dive in head first. . . Until you break your neck on a hidden log.


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 23, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> LOL, you ain't helpin' Randy! Hahaha
> 
> Ya think If I show up holdin' an old Mac, the bossman will look at me funny? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Just roll up with a 795 hangin on your shoulder, Copenhagen stains eh-vree-where, bare aluminum Mac-T cocked off to one side, and two salvaged anti-freeze jugs gyppo style with oil and gas


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 23, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I gotta get all geared up (literally). I best be build'n me a couple falling saws, and ordering some proper wedges, spenders, etc.
> 
> *I need a good tin hat*, and a couple other little odds and ends. My corks are still good, but they're showing their age and previous time in the sticks.
> 
> ...


 

I just found a proper trade for todays stuff 
lemme know if you want it, it's yours, liner is brand (and I mean just showed up from Baileys and has never been worn) new


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 23, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Just roll up with a 795 hangin on your shoulder, Copenhagen stains eh-vree-where, bare aluminum Mac-T cocked off to one side, and two salvaged anti-freeze jugs gyppo style with oil and gas


 
I got grey hair and all, but if'n I roll in there like I'm 59, he's surely gonna wanna ask me some questions. LOL

If I come packing vintage steel, I think he'd prolly tell me to tramp! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 23, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> I just found a proper trade for todays stuff
> lemme know if you want it, it's yours, liner is brand (and I mean just showed up from Baileys and has never been worn) new


 
Well shhhheeeeeit! I ain't gonna ask for your turtle. . . Ya brought me some beer and that's good enough.

Unless that's an original Mac T. LOL


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 23, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Well shhhheeeeeit! I ain't gonna ask for your turtle. . . Ya brought me some beer and that's good enough.
> 
> Unless that's an original Mac T. LOL


 
My one that I use has more.....uhhh....character, or mileage, if you will than this one does


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 23, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> My one that I use has more.....uhhh....character, or mileage, if you will than this one does


 
That there's a collectors item! I'll just order me a new fangled one from Baileys, put some reflective tape on her, and call her a banana.

I'd scratch that one, and feel bad for a month!


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 23, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> That there's a collectors item! I'll just order me a new fangled one from Baileys, put some reflective tape on her, and call her a banana.
> 
> I'd scratch that one, and feel bad for a month!


 
Hahaha, careful with the new ones, I've heard that SkullBucket quit making them and they're outsourced to Hong Kong or somewhere prolly made from Schlitz cans


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 23, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Hahaha, careful with the new ones, I've heard that SkullBucket quit making them and they're outsourced to Hong Kong or somewhere prolly made from Schlitz cans


 
Really? That's not cool! :rant:

Maybe I'll just fab me one out'a 1/2 aluminum plate to protect my delicate brain and striking good looks!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dave k (Aug 23, 2011)

Great news for you, how could you not go ? I will expect tall tales of your exploits !!!


----------



## Gologit (Aug 23, 2011)

You've been wanting to do this for a long time. I say...go for it. Roma got it right, if you don't do it you might spend the rest of your life wishing you had.

PM me your address and I'll see if I can scrounge up a set of -spenders. You don't want to show up on the job with dime-store shiny new stuff and these definitely won't be new.

I'll spare you all the "old guy cautionary stories"...I don't think you need them. Well, maybe one....get yourself in shape. A little running, a little upper body work, anything will help. Stamina, agility, and flexibility are more important than pure strength. Your first couple of weeks back on the saw you'll have aches and pains in places you never thought possible. Tough it out. They never go completely away but you'll learn that they're part of the deal.

Don't expect perfection of yourself...just do the best you can. Every day.


----------



## wowzers (Aug 23, 2011)

Go for it.


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 23, 2011)

Gologit said:


> You've been wanting to do this for a long time. I say...go for it. Roma got it right, if you don't do it you might spend the rest of your life wishing you had.



Can't argue with that, especially the first statement.

Good luck, Nate!


----------



## slowp (Aug 23, 2011)

Slap some glitter on that hat and you'll do well.

Got a kayak? I find that kayaking uses the same group of upper body muscles that sawing does. 

Start walking. Don't run. We pull things when we run. 

Then go for it. Stay away from the potatoes.


----------



## slangegger (Aug 23, 2011)

slowp said:


> Stay away from the potatoes.


 
Potatoes?


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 23, 2011)

slangegger said:


> Potatoes?


 
Somewhat of an inside joke. MT vs ID kinda deal, all in good fun though.


----------



## Samlock (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm not much a praying type, Metals, but may the Force be with you!

Just two weeks of sheer agony ahead for you until the pleasure takes place.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 23, 2011)

Samlock said:


> I'm not much a praying type, Metals, but may the Force be with you!
> 
> Just two weeks of sheer agony ahead for you until the pleasure takes place.


 
No joke! My brush wheels are all rusty, and it's gonna take some pain to bust'em loose.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 23, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> No joke! My brush wheels are all rusty, and it's gonna take some pain to bust'em loose.


 
Running to get in shape is for kids, you could hurt yourself. Pack a saw uphill while wearing boots and a hardhat.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 23, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Running to get in shape is for kids, you could hurt yourself. Pack a saw uphill while wearing boots and a hardhat.


 
That's what I'm thinking Randy. The act of doing it will be my break-in. I'm not totally devoid of shape, and steel work and firewooding, hunting, etc keeps a guy in decent shape.

But there ain't no replacement for woods-shape.

Cody was doing some work with Sam a while back, and he said his body sure did recognize being out of it for a bit.

I'm no stranger to 12+ hour days of physical work, or sore muscles. . . I'll make out.

That's if it happens? This cat ain't in the bag yet.


----------



## slowp (Aug 23, 2011)

Got ibuprofen? :msp_smile:

Hot tub?


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 23, 2011)

slowp said:


> Got ibuprofen? :msp_smile:
> 
> Hot tub?


 
No, no hot tub. I'm a stubborn son of a gun, and usually suffer through things. It drives my wife nuts! She says, "You'd cut your arm off, and ask for a band-aid."


----------



## Brushwacker (Aug 23, 2011)

You got my prayers Metals. Have at it the Lord willing, and enjoy the challenges and release. Like anywhere else normally there will be good days and not so good days and the possibility of the extremes. Keep your mind focused right and it will end up fine when the times up.
Really a beautiful part of the country with quality outdoor life living. 95% + of my life I lived near here in IN but growing up most every year we traveled to OR in the back of a pick up to visit relatives. Spent most of 2 years in extreme NW WA state. Run traplines mostly in the high country all 1 winter, lived in a 12' x 12 cabin, no utilities. So I got a good taste of some of the challenges. If them cell phones work up there I bet they can be handy and I'd carry a good 1 with some extra batteries. I ended up walking out I forget how many times. Actually I have fond memories being in the snow country, most of the time it seemed very refreshing and calm. I am sure falling timber will have more stressful challenges on a day to day basis but I expect the rewards should be worth the time God willing of course.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 23, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Running to get in shape is for kids, you could hurt yourself. Pack a saw uphill while wearing boots and a hardhat.


 
Hey, compared to us, he _is_ a kid. Come to think of it, most people are. But you're right, running might not be the best thing.


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 23, 2011)

If you do go for a little jog, make sure you got GOOD running shoes. I thought I did and ended up with a bad case of shin splits  
Haven't had those since high school.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd go for it Nate, if the wife supports it. That's key.

If that doesn't work out, let me know, I may be able to help. Best of luck - Sam


----------



## Rounder (Aug 23, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> That there's a collectors item! I'll just order me a new fangled one from Baileys, put some reflective tape on her, and call her a banana.
> 
> I'd scratch that one, and feel bad for a month!


 
I can hook you up with a collector's item for a lot less than a new one Nate - Sam


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Hey, compared to us, he _is_ a kid. Come to think of it, most people are. But you're right, running might not be the best thing.


 
Hey Bob, I was just thinking this morning: "Bob posted at 2:20am, crap, those'll be my hours again." Hahaha

I remember going to bed at 7pm, and it felt normal. . . Now, not so much!


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 23, 2011)

Correction, it's 5.5 hours (according to Google maps). About an hour more to drive twice a week.


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 23, 2011)

Enjoy! You can rest while you're facing the next tree.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 23, 2011)

I say go for it. You can always go back inside later.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 24, 2011)

In one way I think; Better Nate than me. In another way I envy your oppertunity.
I think it's a combination of quitting dipping snoose about 4 months ago, and 12 months of sitting on my butt in a tractor. But I'm about 20 pounds heavier than I was this time last year. :msp_ohmy: Just the thought of having to get back in shape to be productive falling timber makes me shudder. I just got a cramp in my right calf just thinking about it. 

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Aug 24, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Hey Bob, I was just thinking this morning: "Bob posted at 2:20am, crap, those'll be my hours again." Hahaha
> 
> I remember going to bed at 7pm, and it felt normal. . . Now, not so much!


 
Yup. This time of year we don't watch night time television very much. 
On conditioning...if nothing else make sure you do a few simple stretching exercises. I'm no big advocate of exercise just for the sake of it but a few range-of-motion stretches might save some pulled muscles after you climb out of the pickup, load up, and start in.

You know most of this stuff already but make sure you take everything you can think of to work with you. The back seat of my pickup looks like a cross between a grocery store, a drug store and a saw shop. I might go a year and never use some of that stuff but if you need it it's there.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Yup. This time of year we don't watch night time television very much.
> On conditioning...if nothing else make sure you do a few simple stretching exercises. I'm no big advocate of exercise just for the sake of it but a few range-of-motion stretches might save some pulled muscles after you climb out of the pickup, load up, and start in.
> 
> You know most of this stuff already but make sure you take everything you can think of to work with you. The back seat of my pickup looks like a cross between a grocery store, a drug store and a saw shop. I might go a year and never use some of that stuff but if you need it it's there.


 
Range of motion and stretches? Do I need any meds for that? 

<iframe width="420" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WmweqmWFBOI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Yup. This time of year we don't watch night time television very much.
> On conditioning...if nothing else make sure you do a few simple stretching exercises. I'm no big advocate of exercise just for the sake of it but a few range-of-motion stretches might save some pulled muscles after you climb out of the pickup, load up, and start in.
> 
> You know most of this stuff already but make sure you take everything you can think of to work with you. The back seat of my pickup looks like a cross between a grocery store, a drug store and a saw shop. I might go a year and never use some of that stuff but if you need it it's there.


 
Seriously though, I'm with ya. I'm known for carrying everything and the kitchen sink. . . And the neighbors kitchen sink. Hahaha I've earned the nickname "Hardware Nate". LOL

I go to church with a medic that owned his own ambulance service. He's gonna hook me up with a good first-responders bag for the truck and a personal kit for my hip.

I'll be riding up to the sale most times with Jason, so I'll supplement whatever he doesn't already carry, unless I drive up that day for whatever reason.

The wife and I have discussed it, and she wants me to go do it. . . So as soon as I get my things gathered so I can be prepared, I'm gonna see if the bossman will give me a go.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2011)

redprospector said:


> In one way I think; Better Nate than me. In another way I envy your oppertunity.
> I think it's a combination of quitting dipping snoose about 4 months ago, and 12 months of sitting on my butt in a tractor. But I'm about 20 pounds heavier than I was this time last year. :msp_ohmy: Just the thought of having to get back in shape to be productive falling timber makes me shudder. I just got a cramp in my right calf just thinking about it.
> 
> Andy


 
That there is funny Andy! I don't care who ya are!

Quitting tobacco makes ya pack the pounds, so I'm sure that has something to do with the extra pounds you're packing. The wife gained quite a bit too (she quit smoking a year ago), but she was too skinny before, and now I got's me some meat to play with! LOL


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 24, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Seriously though, I'm with ya. I'm known for carrying everything and the kitchen sink. . . And the neighbors kitchen sink. Hahaha I've earned the nickname "Hardware Nate". LOL
> 
> I go to church with a medic that owned his own ambulance service. He's gonna hook me up with a good first-responders bag for the truck and a personal kit for my hip.
> 
> ...


 
hell yeah, go for it man, when you think you'd be headed over there?


----------



## lfnh (Aug 24, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Seriously though, I'm with ya. I'm known for carrying *everything and the kitchen sink. . . And the neighbors kitchen sink*. Hahaha I've earned the nickname "Hardware Nate". LOL
> 
> I go to church with a medic that owned his own ambulance service. He's gonna hook me up with a good first-responders bag for the truck and a personal kit for my hip.
> 
> ...


 
kitchen sink.

uh, ya know, pics..or


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure when? I'm gonna call Jason here soon (he should be out of the woods here quick), and pick his brain.

First things first, I'm not gonna ask to be hired-on without being prepared. I'll have 2 good saws and the rest of the supplies before I even bring it up to the bossman. Lack of preparation will reflect poorly on my part, and be a bad way to start out a business relationship.

Just like that young newb on Axmen who showed up lacking gear.


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 24, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Not sure when? I'm gonna call Jason here soon (he should be out of the woods here quick), and pick his brain.
> 
> First things first, I'm not gonna ask to be hired-on without being prepared. I'll have 2 good saws and the rest of the supplies before I even bring it up to the bossman. Lack of preparation will reflect poorly on my part, and be a bad way to start out a business relationship.
> 
> Just like that young newb on Axmen who showed up lacking gear.


 
it would be kindof funny to see the look on his face if you rolled up with an Eager Beaver, Gatorade bottle full of mix and the rubber band style ice cleats on your Nike's with the first words out of your mouth being "oh darn, I forgot my water, do you guys think it will get hot today?"


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> it would be kindof funny to see the look on his face if you rolled up with an Eager Beaver, Gatorade bottle full of mix and the rubber band style ice cleats on your Nike's with the first words out of your mouth being "oh darn, I forgot my water, do you guys think it will get hot today?"


 



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2011)

Roma said:


> I was telling my wife about your possible new gig in ID. How you'd be gone all week, only home on the weekend.
> She said, "can you go with him?"  haha, feel the love!
> Best of luck to you man.


 
OUCH! Hahahaha

You still working out near Hotsprings?


----------



## slowp (Aug 24, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> it would be kindof funny to see the look on his face if you rolled up with an Eager Beaver, Gatorade bottle full of mix and the rubber band style ice cleats on your Nike's with the first words out of your mouth being "oh darn, I forgot my water, do you guys think it will get hot today?"



And, "What time is lunch?"


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 24, 2011)

slowp said:


> And, "What time is lunch?"


 
"Oh yeah, also, if it's raining should I call to make sure that we're still working that day"


----------



## Gologit (Aug 24, 2011)

And..."why does the crummy smell like that?"


----------



## Gologit (Aug 24, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Not sure when? I'm gonna call Jason here soon (he should be out of the woods here quick), and pick his brain.
> 
> First things first, I'm not gonna ask to be hired-on without being prepared. I'll have 2 good saws and the rest of the supplies before I even bring it up to the bossman. Lack of preparation will reflect poorly on my part, and be a bad way to start out a business relationship.
> 
> Just like that young newb on Axmen who showed up lacking gear.


 
Good plan. They'll be judging you from jump...first impressions go a long way. Are we making you nervous yet? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit (Aug 24, 2011)

*Collection for Metals406.*

What do you think, boys and girls? Should we take up a collection to buy Nate the super big bottle of Ibuprofen and a case of that greasy smelly stuff for sore muscles?


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm in Bob, one of those 500 pill bottles, probably about a week's worth. Maybe some vitamins too.
I was thinking of offering to lend a six-cube saw in case he runs across a real tree.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2011)

:biggrin::biggrin:

You guys (and gal) are killing me! 

How about, "I didn't bring a lunch, what you fellas got?"

Or, "I didn't bring saw gas, can I use some from the landing till payday?"


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Good plan. They'll be judging you from jump...first impressions go a long way. Are we making you nervous yet? :msp_biggrin:


 
No pressure, no pressure.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I'm in Bob, one of those 500 pill bottles, probably about a week's worth. Maybe some vitamins too.
> I was thinking of offering to lend a six-cube saw in case he runs across a real tree.


 
Just got off the phone with Jason. . . He said it was a hot, dusty hellhole today. He said picture Linus and his following dust cloud. :msp_razz:

He's in nothing but oversized though, and had him a 4' red fir for lunch. Two 35's and left the rest at 20". :drool:

4' is about as "real tree" as it gets these days!


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2011)

Gologit said:


> What do you think, boys and girls? Should we take up a collection to buy Nate the super big bottle of Ibuprofen and a case of that greasy smelly stuff for sore muscles?


 
Reminds me of a winter hot tub party I was at when I was a teenager. . . Magnum Icy Hot and other dudes spare underwear. You can't outrun the burn! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 24, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Just got off the phone with Jason. . . He said it was a hot, dusty hellhole today. He said picture Linus and his following dust cloud. :msp_razz:
> 
> He's in nothing but oversized though, and had him a 4' red fir for lunch. Two 35's and left the rest at 20". :drool:
> 
> 4' is about as "real tree" as it gets these days!


 
You sure about building an 044 homeskillet

the 66 is like "Nate, Naaaaaaate, pick meeeeeee"


----------



## slowp (Aug 24, 2011)

How about, "I need an advance on my salary so I can pay my lawyer/alimony/drug dealer/etc."

And the old standby--"I can't be here on Thursday. I have to go to court." :msp_biggrin:

I think you need some of those hiking poles that are in style with the hiking crowd. They are good for beating tame wild turkeys with, and can kind of work like crutches to get you back up the hill.


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 24, 2011)

slowp said:


> How about, "I need an advance on my salary so I can pay my lawyer/alimony/drug dealer/etc."
> 
> And the old standby--"I can't be here on Thursday. I have to go to court." :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I think you need some of those hiking poles that are in style with the hiking crowd. They are good for beating tame wild turkeys with, and can kind of work like crutches to get you back up the hill.


 
Don't forget the big floppy boonie hat


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 24, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Reminds me of a winter hot tub party I was at when I was a teenager. . . Magnum Icy Hot and other dudes spare underwear. You can't outrun the burn! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Are you talking about the fiery grease called red hot? We had cramergesic and cramer red hot at school. the cramergesic was great, the red hot hurt more than broken bones I swear. It feels like you spilled race gas on yourself. .


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 24, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Are you talking about the fiery grease called red hot? We had cramergesic and cramer red hot at school. the cramergesic was great, the red hot hurt more than broken bones I swear. It feels like you spilled race gas on yourself. .


 
I know which one you're talking about, Tiger Balm is about the same way, I'm pretty sure the main ingredient is battery acid


----------



## Rounder (Aug 24, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Just got off the phone with Jason. . . He said it was a hot, dusty hellhole today. He said picture Linus and his following dust cloud. :msp_razz:
> 
> He's in nothing but oversized though, and had him a 4' red fir for lunch. Two 35's and left the rest at 20". :drool:
> 
> 4' is about as "real tree" as it gets these days!


 
I'm pretty sure today was the hottest damn day of the year. And I was cutting down my shade.

There is some really nice timber in Idaho, hoping we get a job over there soon. Just nice, tall stuff. Good luck. - Sam


----------



## Gologit (Aug 24, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> I'm pretty sure today was the hottest damn day of the year. And I was cutting down my shade.
> 
> There is some really nice timber in Idaho, hoping we get a job over there soon. Just nice, tall stuff. Good luck. - Sam


 
Yup...cutting down our shade, and working ourselves right out of a job. It's the only business I know of where the harder we work the sooner we're looking for another place to go.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 24, 2011)

It was about 118° here today. It was 110° inside the warehouse we get shade from. How hot is it up in montana?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 24, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> It was about 118° here today. It was 110° inside the warehouse we get shade from. How hot is it up in montana?


 
Probably only 95. I just hate heat, lol. Thankfully, Summer is pretty short most years - Sam


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> It was about 118° here today. It was 110° inside the warehouse we get shade from. How hot is it up in montana?


 
We haven't broke 100° here this year, or last. I feel real bad for you southern boys! Us Montuckian's are a warm blooded lot, and don't do well with the heat.
:sweat3:


My bedroom is 88° right now.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 24, 2011)

This southern california heat is something else. Atleast the humidity is down under 20% most of the time. I left the carolinas and it was 95° with high humidity and thunderstorms to the desert out here. If it's under 105° out here it's not that bad at all. A couple mornings in was in the low 70s and felt great.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 24, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> We haven't broke 100° here this year, or last. I feel real bad for you southern boys! Us Montuckian's are a warm blooded lot, and don't do well with the heat.
> :sweat3:
> 
> 
> My bedroom is 88° right now.


 
Climate's half the reason we live here.....poverty with a view is the other half, lol.

That doesn't sound like any fun at all Mike - Sam


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 24, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> My bedroom is 88° right now.


 
That's nuts. I'd be sleeping on the porch haha.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 24, 2011)

I spent a little time around billings a few years back. I didn't mind the weather there. It might get to 90° during the day and 55° or so overnight. I was working night shift out there and some guys would be wearing coats when we were getting off. I couldn't believe they could be so cold natured.


----------



## slowp (Aug 25, 2011)

The perfect climate is the Oregon Coast. During the short summer, you work up in the Coast Range and get hot.
Then you come home to the natural air conditioning called fog. It makes for poor tomato growing conditions. I think I grew one tomato successfully. Had to finish ripening it indoors.....


----------



## wowzers (Aug 25, 2011)

Been smoking hot here the last couple days.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2011)

Spoke with the bossman's wife tonight. . . He's gone until tomorrow. Still don't know if I get a shot, but it sounded promising.

We'll see!


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 25, 2011)

slowp said:


> The perfect climate is the Oregon Coast. During the short summer, you work up in the Coast Range and get hot.
> Then you come home to the natural air conditioning called fog. It makes for poor tomato growing conditions. I think I grew one tomato successfully. Had to finish ripening it indoors.....


 
I worked on a farm right near Fort Bragg, just above the fog belt. On a summer day when you'd get to go to town, what a break! You'd go from 90 and full sun to cool foggy and 60.


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 25, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Spoke with the bossman's wife tonight. . . He's gone until tomorrow. Still don't know if I get a shot, but it sounded promising.
> 
> We'll see!


 
Remember, do not say the word, "school." :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rounder (Aug 25, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Spoke with the bossman's wife tonight. . . He's gone until tomorrow. Still don't know if I get a shot, but it sounded promising.
> 
> We'll see!


 
Best of luck Nate. It ain't the easiest way to make a living, but you can be damn proud of it. Not many falling jobs left. You know you're alright if you get to wake up every day and trip trees. Hope it works out, you deserve it. 

- Sam


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Remember, do not say the word, "school." :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Best of luck Nate. It ain't the easiest way to make a living, but you can be damn proud of it. Not many falling jobs left. You know you're alright if you get to wake up every day and trip trees. Hope it works out, you deserve it.
> 
> - Sam


 
Well thanks Sam! I ain't gonna say it'll work out, and I ain't gonna say it won't.

I'm excited to giver hell though, and see what happens. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2011)

I already made the bossman's wife laugh pretty good though.

*As she's explaining the hiring process:* ". . .and we drug test".

*Me:* "Ohhh. . . " _*concerned voice followed by awkward pause*_

*Me:* "Well. . . You don't test for caffeine do ya?"

*Boss lady:* "Hahahahahaha. . . No, around here, we call that a requirement."

Laughter is always a good icebreaker.


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 25, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Remember, do not say the word, "school." :hmm3grin2orange:


 
don't even say " 's cool" if they ask how the weather is here


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 25, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I already made the bossman's wife laugh pretty good though.
> 
> *As she's explaining the hiring process:* ". . .and we drug test".
> 
> ...


 
that's good, I've worked with tweekers before, not cool

a better answer may have been "HEY I have my card dammit, this is medicine dammit! where's yo' empathy"


----------



## Rounder (Aug 25, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Well thanks Sam! I ain't gonna say it'll work out, and I ain't gonna say it won't.
> 
> I'm excited to giver hell though, and see what happens. :msp_thumbup:


 
Keep buggin him, hell, it's rare anymore to come across a guy that can pass a drug test. I had to take a piss test for my job.....boss says, "you gonna pass this?".....of course......."You drink beer?"....of course...."GOOD!", he says. We had a good laugh over that one - Sam


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> that's good, I've worked with tweekers before, not cool
> 
> a better answer may have been "HEY I have my card dammit, this is medicine dammit! where's yo' empathy"


 
I didn't wanna push my luck!


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Keep buggin him, hell, it's rare anymore to come across a guy that can pass a drug test. I had to take a piss test for my job.....boss says, "you gonna pass this?".....of course......."You drink beer?"....of course...."GOOD!", he says. We had a good laugh over that one - Sam


 
His wife said he'd be calling me back tomorrow or this weekend. I had talked with him last year to get permission to be in Jason's hip pocket for a day, and hang out on the job. He gave me permission, though circumstances later meant I never made it down.

He's a straight shooter, and he'll be calling me back. No need to bug him.


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 25, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> His wife said he'd be calling me back tomorrow or this weekend. I had talked with him last year to get permission to be in Jason's hip pocket for a day, and hang out on the job. He gave me permission, though circumstances later meant I never made it down.
> 
> He's a straight shooter, and he'll be calling me back. No need to bug him.


 
Hope you get the job mang, if not we can go cut firewood and you can run around and I'll scream at you while eating donuts and drinking fake coffee so you can atleast have the AxMen experience :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Hope you get the job mang, if not we can go cut firewood and you can run around and I'll scream at you while eating donuts and drinking fake coffee so you can atleast have the AxMen experience :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hahahaha! I'll be James and you can be Jimmy! What's the requirement for near death experiences? . . Every 5 minutes or so?


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 26, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Hahahaha! I'll be James and you can be Jimmy! What's the requirement for near death experiences? . . Every 5 minutes or so?


 
NOOOOOOOOOO NOT LIKE THAT DAMMIT! PADDLE PADDLE PAAAAADDLE

near death experiences will be on a 45 minute rotation, as follows:

barberchair
tailhold pull
lose one off the landing torpedo style back in the brush
repeat above
repeat above
tailhold pull #2
choker whip
choker whip
yarder fire
processor lets go of an Ol' Faithful hydro oil geyser


----------



## slowp (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't forget the "LOOKOUT!"


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 26, 2011)

slowp said:


> Don't forget the "LOOKOUT!"


 
Also make damn sure the camera gets a shot of you leaping off the highest stump possible


----------



## slowp (Aug 26, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Also make damn sure the camera gets a shot of you leaping off the highest stump possible



.....onto flat ground, after you hopped up on the stump while on steep ground.


----------



## k5alive (Aug 26, 2011)

Do it. like everyone else is saying youll regret it someday, its not a bad deal i drive 4 hours to work stay for a week or two, the old lady hates it but she learned to deal with it. as the saw goes i got a old david bradley 56 gear drive you'de look mean as hell walkin up


----------



## Joe46 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Metals. Been gone for a week. First in Omak, Wa, then up the Clearwater in ID. Old high school buddy is scaling at a yard in Kooskia. Things are rolling in that area. I lost count of all the log trucks on Hwy 12. Good luck with your venture.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> Hey Metals. Been gone for a week. First in Omak, Wa, then up the Clearwater in ID. Old high school buddy is scaling at a yard in Kooskia. Things are rolling in that area. I lost count of all the log trucks on Hwy 12. Good luck with your venture.


 
Yup, ID is blowing up! I caught wind of it this spring, talking with a couple timberbeasts going there to fall under a K-Max.

Wish Ol Montany would take a hint and start logging more!


----------



## slowp (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't drive on our Highway 12. Going west from Yakima, you will have to stop many times. The road is getting a badly needed paving job.
My trip to our "downtown" took a half hour yesterday. It is 4 miles. Shoulda walked. Luckily, the ice cream I was going to buy was going to another place, in another direction.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 26, 2011)

You hear anything yet metals? I would love to do it myself.


----------



## k5alive (Aug 27, 2011)

those ''mishaps'' put the fun in the work


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> You hear anything yet metals? I would love to do it myself.


 
Nothing yet. . . If I don't hear from him this weekend, I'll call him Monday night after he gets in from the bush.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 2, 2011)

Talked with the bosslady yesterday, she said the position is still open, and the bossman was super busy, and that's why he hasn't called. She said it was good that I called back to check in. 

In the interim, I ordered a snap-style pair of Y-back S-Penders w/ shoulder pad. . . And I found a minty Jonny 820 to take care of any tree over 4' I might encounter. I figure a 4' bar might be overkill, but I'm going to ask Jason what he has on his bigger saws.

I have a couple more things to put together, and I'll be ready to rock. 

I don't have the saw yet, but it has a ton of compression (judging from the way the guy had to drop start it), and it appears to have been extremely well taken care of.


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Talked with the bosslady yesterday, she said the position is still open, and the bossman was super busy, and that's why he hasn't called. She said it was good that I called back to check in.
> 
> In the interim, I ordered a *snap-style *pair of Y-back S-Penders w/ shoulder pad. . . And I found a minty Jonny 820 to take care of any tree over 4' I might encounter. I figure a 4' bar might be overkill, but I'm going to ask Jason what he has on his bigger saws.
> 
> ...


 
You're killin me homie :msp_tongue:
if I roll up to the house and the snappers are hooked to a pair of sweatpants and you've all of the sudden ditched the boots in favor of velcros, well hell, I just don't know :hmm3grin2orange:
The Johannes is pretty nutz tho


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't go too far wrong with a red saw.

make sure those sweatpants are not pastel.


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 2, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Can't go too far wrong with a red saw.
> 
> make sure those sweatpants are not pastel.


 
Randy, is it kosher to stag your sweatpants, I'm not sure on the not denim stagging protocol :jester:


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 2, 2011)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, by God! If'n I'm gonna be wearing stagged-off pastel sweatpants, and Velcro caulks. . . I'm gonna throw a fanny pack in there somewhere or there's gonna be an asswhoopin'!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 2, 2011)

For the record, jerks, I got the shiny, manly, masculine, testosterone snaps.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 2, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Randy, is it kosher to stag your sweatpants, I'm not sure on the not denim stagging protocol :jester:


 
Well, I don't know, maybe the elastic will keep the bees out, after all they likes the bright colors.

I used to just cut the hem off the bottom, the legs got shorter after every washing, need to burn the threads off with a zippo.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> For the record, jerks, I got the shiny, manly, masculine, testosterone snaps.


 
Stay snappy, Natey


----------



## slowp (Sep 2, 2011)

I am under the impression that sweatpants are an Alaska thing? A hooktender from there had a pair he wore and the not really bad Joe on Axmen wore them. It was winter here and the hooktender usually had raingear on over the sweatpants. 

I salute you for wearing pastels! It'll be a better, calmer world out there.

There is a Mac T hardhat for $65 at the Packwood (fleece) Flea Market. Get that, along with the 16 inch topped Kuliens, and you'll be set.
The Kuliens are size 11 but Kulien sizes are different than normal so you'll have to try them on.


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> For the record, jerks, I got the shiny, manly, masculine, testosterone snaps.


 
wow, look at all those buckles, you just went from truck driver to dungeon master in one keystroke 

do those just hook on to your belt loops?


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 2, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> wow, look at all those buckles, you just went from truck driver to dungeon master in one keystroke
> 
> do those just hook on to your belt loops?


 
Yup, they hook in your belt loops. . . I've never tried them, but i'm'a gonna now!


----------



## slowp (Sep 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Yup, they hook in your belt loops. . . I've never tried them, but i'm'a gonna now!



We shall expect you to write up a review of this new product.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 2, 2011)

slowp said:


> I am under the impression that sweatpants are an Alaska thing? A hooktender from there had a pair he wore and the not really bad Joe on Axmen wore them. It was winter here and the hooktender usually had raingear on over the sweatpants.
> 
> I salute you for wearing pastels! It'll be a better, calmer world out there.
> 
> ...


 
I wear a 12D boot, but have a pair of Sorel's in 11 that fit just dandy. Sometimes I have to wear a 13, like you say -- depends on the boot.

Jason has an extra Mac T that was buried in his basement, from back when his ex-BIL was going to go logging. . . He never did.

I looked up Packwood. . . Seems like a neat place to wander around in.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 2, 2011)

slowp said:


> We shall expect you to write up a review of this new product.


 
My only concern would be belt loop tear-out. I wonder if I can't reinforce them with rivets?


----------



## slowp (Sep 2, 2011)

Packwood is partly your Poverty With a View type town. It once had a big mill that sawed up the large diameter old growth. Now it is trying to become a ski town. It no longer has a grade school, or a doctor, or a pharmacy, or a mill, and one grocery closed, the Forest Service office closed,....you know the story. An ammunition factory moved in. I think they pay minimum wage. 

The residents try to make all the money they can off the two fleece market weekends. They charge for parking in front of their houses, which is actually charging to park on county road r/w, but who wants to argue. 

The elk wander around town. Saw a spike wandering through yesterday. 

I know of somebody who got a nice elk during bow season. They shot it in their yard. The elk hang out there all year now. They used to head up to the higher elevations in the summer, but the nice browse in the clearcuts has been overtopped by trees, so grazing is better down in the valley--hayfields and gardens.
I'll take some pictures this morning.


----------



## slowp (Sep 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> My only concern would be belt loop tear-out. I wonder if I can't reinforce them with rivets?


 
Duck tape.:smile2:


----------



## madhatte (Sep 2, 2011)

Aw, poor Lewis County. I grew up in Centralia, so I'm a L.C. kid 4 lyfe. It really is sad how hard the loss of industry has hit the area. No more Weyco, Widco, USFS, Satsop, etc. Tourism is a fickle livelihood. Factory outlets are a thin veneer of commerce where minimum-wage jobs send money to absentee landlords while busloads of yupsters and oldsters only stick around long enough to shop, and their cash doesn't even stick around that long. REIT's replaced timber companies. The I-5 corridor is now just cheap overflow housing for State workers from Oly.


----------



## Joe46 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wonder how those suspenders will effect the fit of your riggin jeans. If they'll pull differently than hooking into suspender buttons? Hopefully your pants will have a big dance floor:msp_w00t:


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll post up about how they do. . . I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> My only concern would be belt loop tear-out. I wonder if I can't reinforce them with rivets?


 
You'll have to get a longer rivet than is used on the stress points on a pair of jeans.

On the belt loop, the excess is folded into the loop, then stitched. You'd have to punch through that "fat" part there to get any reinforcement.

Or just double punch through the thin part of the belt loop, top and bottom, and snap them spenders on, grab yo coffee, and run!


----------



## Rounder (Sep 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I wear a 12D boot, but have a pair of Sorel's in 11 that fit just dandy. Sometimes I have to wear a 13, like you say -- depends on the boot.
> 
> Jason has an extra Mac T that was buried in his basement, from back when his ex-BIL was going to go logging. . . He never did.
> 
> I looked up Packwood. . . Seems like a neat place to wander around in.


 
Nate, if you want an NOS Mac-T, I'll grab you one tomorow. Let me know. 

It's on me, only catch is, you gotta pick it up in person and drink a couple beers with me. - Sam


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 2, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Nate, if you want an NOS Mac-T, I'll grab you one tomorow. Let me know.
> 
> It's on me, only catch is, you gotta pick it up in person and drink a couple beers with me. - Sam


 
Hell of a man!


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 2, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Nate, if you want an NOS Mac-T, I'll grab you one tomorow. Let me know.
> 
> It's on me, only catch is, you gotta pick it up in person and drink a couple beers with me. - Sam


 
That's awful nice of you Sam! I don't know what's in the cards yet, as far as the sawing gig.

If I do get to go, I could hit Zoo town from 93, and take I90 into ID. Be a good excuse to see you and Cody and have a couple beers. Maybe go see Cody's new pad?


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Maybe go see Cody's new pad?


 
Careful, he'll put you to work building fence!


----------



## Rounder (Sep 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> That's awful nice of you Sam! I don't know what's in the cards yet, as far as the sawing gig.
> 
> If I do get to go, I could hit Zoo town from 93, and take I90 into ID. Be a good excuse to see you and Cody and have a couple beers. Maybe go see Cody's new pad?


 
Sounds good to me.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 2, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Careful, he'll put you to work building fence!


 
Yeah, or working on the house!

He'd be like, "Hell yeah, come on down for a beer. . . Bring your tool bags." :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Yeah, or working on the house!
> 
> He'd be like, "Hell yeah, come on down for a beer. . . Bring your tool bags." :hmm3grin2orange:


 
It'll be like in the movies when he's like "yeah it might take like 15 minutes, I just need a hand with this one thing" then the camera pans over to the clock on the wall winding about 6 hours away


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hahaha, yeah, he's got plenty of fixies to keep him busy with the place.



<iframe width="560" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9CJ9EDtZ2p8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## madhatte (Sep 3, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Nate, if you want an NOS Mac-T, I'll grab you one tomorow. Let me know.
> 
> It's on me, only catch is, you gotta pick it up in person and drink a couple beers with me. - Sam


 
So, uh, which Nate are you talking to?


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha, love "The Money Pit"!


----------



## paccity (Sep 3, 2011)

madhatte said:


> So, uh, which Nate are you talking to?


 
don't know. are they testing missles at your place?


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 3, 2011)

madhatte said:


> So, uh, which Nate are you talking to?


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

HEY! Get your own Mac T! :wink2:


----------



## madhatte (Sep 3, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> HEY! Get your own Mac T! :wink2:



Bah, humbug, you saw through my ruse. No fair.


----------



## slowp (Sep 3, 2011)

There's some Mac Ts at the Fleece Market. 
Today and till the end, you'll need sharp elbows to get around Packwood. A Lab with a fluorescent dogpack on helps you get around.


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 3, 2011)

well what's my Mac-T, chopped liver :hmm3grin2orange:

just hit it with some Clorox a couple times and I swear those lice will be gone lickety split


----------



## Gologit (Sep 3, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> well what's my Mac-T, chopped liver :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> just hit it with some Clorox a couple times and I swear those lice will be gone lickety split


 
Clorox is okay but it's better to just get a BIG pot of water and boil it on the stove. Scrape off the scum that floats to the top and when the water stays clear you're done.


----------



## slowp (Sep 3, 2011)

I scrubbed the moss, or was it cow poop? off the gifted Mac T with steel wool. Lightly applied, of course. No bleach. Gologit, your head may be a little bit fertilized. Not to worry, it is all organic.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 3, 2011)

slowp said:


> I scrubbed the moss, or was it cow poop? off the gifted Mac T with steel wool. Lightly applied, of course. No bleach. Gologit, your head may be a little bit fertilized. Not to worry, it is all organic.


 
I'm not worried a bit. All those fuzzy-bunny stickers probably neutralized any harmful stuff that might have been on there. On second thought, though, my hair _has_ been growing faster than usual.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 3, 2011)

Gologit said:


> I'm not worried a bit. All those fuzzy-bunny stickers probably neutralized any harmful stuff that might have been on there. On second thought, though, my hair _has_ been growing faster than usual.


 
Get a haircut hippy! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Sep 3, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Get a haircut hippy! :hmm3grin2orange:


 












Hippy? Naaaah, just comfortable.


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 3, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Hippy? Naaaah, just comfortable.


 
So uhhh Bob, is that a strip of old underwear you got wrapped around your head?

"wax on......wax off, concentrate Danielsan"


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 3, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Hippy? Naaaah, just comfortable.


 
HEY! We got the same haircut! 

And same amount of grey. 

Which means you win, cause I turn 34 in Oct.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 3, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> So uhhh Bob, is that a strip of old underwear you got wrapped around your head?
> 
> "wax on......wax off, concentrate Danielsan"


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


Careful Paw Paw. . . Bob has a blackbelt in Oldguyese.

If there's any chance that a fight will become physical. . . They just shoot your ass. Hahahaha


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 3, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Careful Paw Paw. . . Bob has a blackbelt in Oldguyese.
> ...


 
or he'll just harpoon me with that pink handled peavey that's in the background


----------



## Gologit (Sep 4, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> or he'll just harpoon me with that pink handled peavey that's in the background


 
Now _there's_ a thought. And that's not pink tape on the handle, it's red and faded by the sun. Slowp likes it.


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 4, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Clorox is okay but it's better to just get a BIG pot of water and boil it on the stove. Scrape off the scum that floats to the top and when the water stays clear you're done.


 
If I went to someones house and saw a hardhat cooking on the stove I would really wonder


----------



## Gologit (Sep 4, 2011)

056 kid said:


> If I went to someones house and saw a hardhat cooking on the stove I would really wonder


 
It works. Make sure to do it when your lady isn't home, though. And clean up afterwards. Maybe air out the house a little, too.


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 4, 2011)

I should probably give mine a bath. My head sweat ate right through the hat in one area near a rivet. Don't know if that is common or not. . .


----------



## slowp (Sep 4, 2011)

I would imagine that the plastic hats must be microwaved? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 4, 2011)

slowp said:


> I would imagine that the plastic hats must be microwaved? :msp_rolleyes:


 
Nah, just put them in the floormat clip at the carwash and go wild with the engine degreaser :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Sep 4, 2011)

slowp said:


> I would imagine that the plastic hats must be microwaved? :msp_rolleyes:


 
Try it and let us know how it works.


----------

